# pedals for cyclocross?



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

what is every one using for pedals? any clipless pedals anyone knows of that you can use street shoes on if you want to?


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i use speedplay frogs for all of my bikes.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

You're not really going to find anything that works great for cross races and is comfortable with street shoes. Shimano makes a pedal that is flat on one side and clipless on the other side. It sort of makes sense for a commuter bike that sometimes gets used in street shoes, but it would suck for racing because you have to flip it over to get the proper side each time you remount. Any of the pedals like crank bros candys with a cage around a normal 2-sided clipless pedal is not going to be very comfortable in street shoes.

I use shimano 959s for cross.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Mallets nm*

. . .


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Eggbeaters. No, I haven't broken any.


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^^ +1 ^^^^


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

shimano 959s here as well


----------



## velociped jones (Mar 21, 2005)

time atac aliums. i have more faith in them than ever because of the incredibly muddy mtb season we've been having here and what people have been saying about those snappy crank bros pedals. can't ride them very well with street shoes. consider getting a pair of bmx pedals to swap out as needed.
http://www.danscomp.com/465056.php?cat=PARTS


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I was cruising down a waterfront trail for about a half hour last night with street shoes on Shimano SPD M540s. It's not comfortable, but doable. 

I would not recommend the 2-side pedals for any purpose. I had them on commuter, and was very annoyed by having to flip them over.


----------



## rinkle (Nov 22, 2007)

If you run Shimano pedals there is a little plastic flat pedal you can get that snaps on and off.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

rinkle said:


> If you run Shimano pedals there is a little plastic flat pedal you can get that snaps on and off.


Those are disposable and designed for test rides. Not a great long term solution. You'd probably end up replacing them a lot.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

The Sundance Kid said:


> Those are disposable and designed for test rides. Not a great long term solution. You'd probably end up replacing them a lot.


I've been commuting on a pair of plastic snapins for 2 years. They have reflectors on them -- maybe not as lightweight as what you're thinking of? In any case they have been fine, although I don't unsnap them ever.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

No, we're probably talking about the same thing. I'm just surprised they've held up that well for you. I will defer to you if you have first-hand experience. So if you never unsnap them do you effectively have the 2-sided flat/spd pedal I linked to upthread? And don't you commute on your cross bike? I remember something from last fall about you racing with a blinky taillight on your bike. I'm confused.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

The Sundance Kid said:


> No, we're probably talking about the same thing. I'm just surprised they've held up that well for you. I will defer to you if you have first-hand experience. So if you never unsnap them do you effectively have the 2-sided flat/spd pedal I linked to upthread? And don't you commute on your cross bike? I remember something from last fall about you racing with a blinky taillight on your bike. I'm confused.


I use my cross bike as a road bike and sometimes commuter bike, sometimes randonneur bike, which is why is has the odd blinky on it. Also been riding the snap in flats for a long time though, with no problems. Well... they squeaked at first. And I clip in about half the time, too.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Winwood sells a non-disposable version of the clip-on platform: http://www.winwoodbike.com/pedal.html


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm using mallets on my mountain bikes and Acids on my CX (road) bike. The acids are just big enough to pull off pedaling without clip-in. Mallets are awesome this.


----------



## JoJo90 (Aug 9, 2008)

XTR SPDs, perfect imo - they just work


----------



## YetiDan (May 3, 2008)

I have a set of M-970 but switched to Times after being talked into a set of XS Titan carbons.


----------



## exmime (Aug 18, 2007)

Candies and Vans, or Adidas running shoes, if I'm going over 15 miles I'm wearing cleats


----------



## maietta (Mar 2, 2008)

Time ATAC


----------

